# Discover Haute Horology by Aquadive



## Aquadive mod2

_*New Bathysphere 300 / 5 Days*_

SPECS:

~ 47mm diameter
~ 53mm from lug to lug
~ 15mm height w/ Flat case 
back
~ Swiss Manufacture Automatic movement: 13.25 lines, Geneva stripes, 
Blue screws, Twin barrel, 5 day Power reserve, 35 Jewels, 28800 Bph.

This custom movement is entirely new and has no common roots with any 
existing ETA caliber. This is a new collaboration of two small companies, 
previously specialized in Tourbillions. Two years ago they designed a 3 hand and 
other complications based on the tourbillion ebauche. These high end movements 
are guaranteed to be entirely made in Switzerland, from all Swiss parts. With 
the twin barrel design, the movement is able to deliver constant and strong 
amplitude and a very accurate beat. And in case you are interested in the cost 
of this custom made high end caliber in its basic execution, it is 20X the cost 
of an Elabore ETA 2824 for the manufacturer, in a minimum order of 100 
pieces.

The new Aquadive Bathysphere 300 / 5 Days marks the 40th anniversary of the 
release of the original Time-Depth Model 50, and both share the same original 
case design. Aquadive wanted to give our customers the opportunity to step into 
a new sphere, by offering loyal customers an entry into the Haute Horology world 
at an affordable price. We wanted to match our high end case manufacturing 
process with a movement that equals the exceptional quality of the case. In 
consideration of the movement cost, this will definitely have an impact on the 
retail price of the Bathysphere 300 / 5 Days. But looking at the price range of 
other brands housing this caliber (from $7,000 to $10,000 USD for stainless 
steel models), Aquadive will definitely make it more affordable. There will be a 
fantastic Holiday offer to existing Aquadive customers and forum members until 
December 20th.













​


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Sounds good....


----------



## Rob T

So a "display" back? Personally I prefer a solid steel case back on a tool dive watch like the BS300, but each to their own. I hope AD still offers the solid back as an option though.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Rob T said:


> So a "display" back? Personally I prefer a solid steel case back on a tool dive watch like the BS300, but each to their own. I hope AD still offers the solid back as an option though.


*Hi Rob, this is the Bathysphere series, which houses true high end Swiss mechanical movements, yet Aquadive R&D had the classic Aquadive customer in mind during the development of the Bathysphere, and created 2 case backs for the Bathysphere series, that means, every Bathysphere comes with 2 case backs a solid and a see through.
*


----------



## Rob T

Aquadive mod2 said:


> *Hi Rob, this is the Bathysphere series, which houses true high end Swiss mechanical movements, yet Aquadive R&D had the classic Aquadive customer in mind during the development of the Bathysphere, and created 2 case backs for the Bathysphere series, that means, every Bathysphere comes with 2 case backs a solid and a see through.
> *


Sounds very cool! But is this something the owner could change themselves? Seems like it would require a case back wrench also, and then there is the question of maintaining depth rating. I think its a great idea, but just thinking through how it would actually work.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Rob T said:


> Sounds very cool! But is this something the owner could change themselves? Seems like it would require a case back wrench also, and then there is the question of maintaining depth rating. I think its a great idea, but just thinking through how it would actually work.


 The watch comes with 2 case backs and gaskets, the second (your choice) is a spare and can only be replaced at an Aquadive service center or by a certified watchmaker to maintain water resistance. The installed case back is a choice the customer makes. The new Bathysphere combines state of the art 100% German made and hand finished case with a high end Swiss movement with blue screws and Geneva stripes. The case back is not meant to be changed regularly, those who prefer the view of the movement, which is a piece of art, will probably order the watch with the see through case back installed.


----------



## amckiwi

Ya Tease!
Stu


----------



## Spring-Diver

Excellent news...looking forward to the photos:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## JonasForsberg

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Hi everyone, just received some great news, Aquadive is about to release their latest flagship, the *BATHYSPHERE 300*, same design elements of the Bathyscaphe 300, thin(ner) see through case back. Yes my friends, "see through", *AND *what you see through!!!, oh boy, it is out of this world.. *to be continued...*


Who in the *¤*$$ publish news like this without pictures??? It´s like a radio narrative about Scarlett Johansson in the shower.... Pictures, please, pictures!!!!!

Just kidding - thanx for uppdating us. I´m (allmost) as curious on the Bathysphere as at Scarlett naked.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

JonasForsberg said:


> Who in the *¤*$$ publish news like this without pictures??? It´s like a radio narrative about Scarlett Johansson in the shower.... Pictures, please, pictures!!!!!
> 
> Just kidding - thanx for uppdating us. I´m (allmost) as curious on the Bathysphere as at Scarlett naked.


I think this is will be the nickname for Bathysphere 300, SCARLETT, she is definitely so sexy like Scarlett . For those who appreciate the inner values of Scarlett, take the closed case back, for those who like to see triple X Scarlett, take the see through case back.


----------



## jeffc67

Yeah, guys, whiskey tango foxtrot?!?!?!?!? No pictures???

You can't tease us like that. With a new watch OR Ms. Johansen... ;-)

Looking forward to it. I've steered away from a 300 because of the thick caseback & height, so this will be welcome.

Jeff C


----------



## Aquadive mod2

First images now available, more to come

Technical Specifications:

*Bathysphere 300
47mm diameter, 53mm from lug to lug, 15mm height, Flat case back
Swiss Manufacture automatic movement 13.25 lines
**Twin barrel, 5 day power reserve
**35 jewels, 28800 Bph*


----------



## jeffc67

Ooooh... She's giving Scatlett a run for her money.

I am a little concerned that I may not be able to afford either. ;-)


Jeff C


----------



## Spring-Diver

WOW!!!....now that's COOL... 5 day PR & 15mm thick:-!

So....what's that bad boy going to cost?

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Rasphelt

+1 on the cost front... will this be a similar cost to the BS300?
It looks awesome and I personally love the presentation case back! 

I am trying to decide on my next big dive watch (to buy before end of Feb 2014) and this has been added to that list...


----------



## skin diver

I really like the deep see-thru caseback. It confirms the substance of the watch and compliments the tall bezel that is classic to the 300/Model-50.


----------



## arpoc

very cool, i'd like to know more about the movement. also think that offering two casebacks is a great idea. 

however i anticipate cost might keep me out of this game


----------



## buddy13

Very nice.Who makes the movement for this watch please? On what caliber is it based? Thanks!


----------



## Aquadive mod2

buddy13 said:


> Very nice.Who makes the movement for this watch please? On what caliber is it based? Thanks!


 The caliber is entirely new and has no common roots with any existing ETA caliber. This is a new collaboration of 2 small companies, previously specialized in Tourbillions, 2 years ago they designed a 3 hand and other complications based on the tourbillion ebauche. The movements are guaranteed entirely made in Switzerland. from all Swiss parts, with the twin barrel design, the movement is able to deliver constant and strong amplitude and a very accurate beat. And in case you are interested in the cost of this caliber in basic execution, it is 20X the cost of an Elabore ETA 2824 for the manufacturer in a minimum order of 100 pieces.


----------



## Rasphelt

Aquadive mod2 said:


> The caliber is entirely new and has no common roots with any existing ETA caliber. This is a new collaboration of 2 small companies, previously specialized in Tourbillions, 2 years ago they designed a 3 hand and other complications based on the tourbillion ebauche. The movements are guaranteed entirely made in Switzerland from all Swiss parts, with the twin barrel design, the movement is able to deliver constant and very accurate beat.


A new caliber? While that sounds (really) awesome, and the pedigree certainly sounds like its there too, does this have a detrimental impact on the production cost of the watch and ultimately the retail price? What made you decide to go this route?

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Rasphelt said:


> A new caliber? While that sounds (really) awesome, and the pedigree certainly sounds like its there too, does this have a detrimental impact on the production cost of the watch and ultimately the retail price? What made you decide to go this route?
> 
> Cheers
> Ben


 *At the 40th anniversary of the Model 50 that shares the same original design with the new Aquadive Bathysphere 300, Aquadive wanted the WIS to step into a new sphere, a different world of Horology, by offering loyal customers and WUS forum members an entry into the Haute Horology world at an affordable price, also to match the high end case manufacturing process with a movement that equals the quality of the case. And yes, in consideration of the movement cost, this will definitely have an impact on the retail price, but looking at the price range of other brands housing this caliber, from $7000 to $10000 for stainless steel models, Aquadive will definitely make it more affordable, besides there will be a fantastic Holiday offer to existing Aquadive customers and forum members until December 20th.*


----------



## toxicavenger

WOW that looks great!!! To big for my little wimpy wrist but is a looker. Congrats on it!!!


----------



## toxicavenger

With the movement being so high in price any idea on how much the watch is going to cost?


----------



## mellonb1

This one is a stunner. Looks to be a real winner.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Welcome to the Big Leauge .....that Bad Boy is TOTALY SICK..I love it:-!
I just hope the price isn't over the top.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## amckiwi

Will be more costly but by how much will be very interesting.
Does it use the same case as the BS300?
I thought there was only a certain number of the original cases are they being manufactured now?
Stu


----------



## serdal23

It looks awesome! Thanks a lot for the fotos and info, ADmod2. 

Despite my bonny 19.5 cm (7.6") wrists, I would love to get one. Is there any GMT model of this gorgeous model? And what bracelet / strap options will be the standard and optional?

Very best regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## subkrawler

serdal23 said:


> It looks awesome! Thanks a lot for the fotos and info, ADmod2.
> 
> Despite my bonny 19.5 cm (7.6") wrists, I would love to get one. Is there any GMT model of this gorgeous model? And what bracelet / strap options will be the standard and optional?
> 
> Very best regards . . .
> 
> Capt. Serdal


No GMT models of the Bathysphere, as the regular GMT Aquadives haven't started shipping yet.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

toxicavenger said:


> With the movement being so high in price any idea on how much the watch is going to cost?


 The promotional price for WUS members until December 20th is *$3290*, watches are immediately available for delivery.


----------



## Dimitris

The movement is a Technotime 738?

Technotime SA / Automatic Movement TT 738









Very interesting.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Dimitris said:


> The movement is a Technotime 738?
> 
> Technotime SA / Automatic Movement TT 738
> 
> Very interesting.


 *Yes, the movement is a decorated TT 738 with blue screws.*


----------



## Dimitris

Would be an Aquadive engraving on rotor?

Case is more thin than Bathyscaphe?


Sent from my bed wearing fluffy bunny slippers


----------



## Spring-Diver

Same case ...just a thinner case back 

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Dimitris

Thanks Shannon. 
5 mm(!!!) thinner caseback. Wow!
It has 15 mm height. The same height like Bathyscaphe 100 and the same WR, 1000 m. 


Sent from my bed wearing fluffy bunny slippers


----------



## arutlosjr11

Wow. Awesome!


Ariel S-
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## amckiwi

Will be pulling the trigger on this at the start of my next credit card cycle 

It will make AD 50 # 4 + bronzo

Stu


----------



## amckiwi

Deed Done


amckiwi said:


> Will be pulling the trigger on this at the start of my next credit card cycle
> 
> It will make AD 50 # 4 + bronzo + 77
> 
> Stu


----------



## Spring-Diver

amckiwi said:


> Deed Done


Congrats!!!! Looking forward to your arrival thread:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## arutlosjr11

Yes, def. looking forward to that thread. 


Ariel S-
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## amckiwi

Tapping fingers here, been more than 48hrs since automated order confirmation & not heard from a human yet
Not very patient 
Stu


----------



## amckiwi

Spoke to soon its on its way 


amckiwi said:


> Tapping fingers here, been more than 48hrs since automated order confirmation & not heard from a human yet
> Not very patient
> Stu


----------



## amckiwi

It left Charles De Gaul Airport today
Delivery date Wednesday 18th

Should I share the journey? 
Lol
Stu


----------



## amckiwi

Its now in China!


----------



## Spring-Diver

amckiwi said:


> Should I share the journey?
> Lol
> Stu


Stu,
That would be cool...do it mate!!!

BTW please post lots of photo...especially side by side with your BS300 Bathyscaphe :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## amckiwi

Vienna ==> France ==> China ==> Singapore ==> Australia

It made it here on Saturday and is currently clearing customs.
I will have to wait till Monday to pay the GST so probably Tuesday delivery
Stu


----------



## amckiwi

Is on the truck for delivery to me at work.
The truck seems to be taking ages, must be a Christmas rush.
Patience grasshopper. 
Stu


----------



## amckiwi

#4 is now in Australia
I chose the see through case back
Earlier in the thread a moderator mentioned that the alternate case back and gasket came with the order.
Seems this may have been overlooked in my case.
Initial thoughts upon putting the watch on is wears much lower than my other BS 300's and some what lower than my AD50
I will share some smart phone pics later once I get home from work.
Cheers
Stuart


----------



## Spring-Diver

Huge congrats Stu:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## georges zaslavsky

fantastic watch with a great movement


----------



## Robotaz

Wow, went up to $3800. At the intro price I would have been interested, had I known about it.

The website for the movement manufacturer is horrible (not a good sign). Is there anything special besides power reserve, e.g. Si, lube-free, etc.? While 120 hr power reserve is very impressive, I don't see much else that's special. The cryptic info available on this movement concerns me.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Robotaz said:


> Wow, went up to $3800. At the intro price I would have been interested, had I known about it.
> 
> The website for the movement manufacturer is horrible (not a good sign). Is there anything special besides power reserve, e.g. Si, lube-free, etc.? While 120 hr power reserve is very impressive, I don't see much else that's special. The cryptic info available on this movement concerns me.


Hi, what type of information do you need about the movement?, it is Twin barrel serial construction with a balancing mechanism that gives extremely strong and stable beat, there are 3 manufacturers in the world capable of manufacturing this type of complication, BTW, I think the website Is good, but the website is not an indicator for their watchmaking knowledge anyway, this is a small manufacture and their focus is not to create a fancy website, It is Switzerland my friend, the most complicated tourbillions are made by watchmakers who don't even have a website. It is a different world there.

Anyway, if you need more information about the movement, please send Aquadive an email, there is a lot of documentation and knowledge there, Aquadive watchmakers were also trained and have insight information.


----------



## Robotaz

OK. Thanks. I will send AD an email.

I will say here though that I think discussing hairspring and balance wheel materials would be of interest. It's possible that it has been discussed and I missed out. I just can't find the info anywhere.


----------



## Rich-L

Amazing!


----------



## Mulder

Looks like a new AD watch to be released soon.



Aquadive mod2 said:


> Aquadive will be bringing this out in Fall 2014,
> 
> Bathyscaphe 100 diameter of 43mm but a 3.5mm flater 100% German Made case, ceramic bezel insert, HRV at 6 as usual, a twin barrel true high end movement from Parmigiani's Vaucher. true haute Horology at an affordable price of $2590.00 for WUS members
> 
> View attachment 1604964


----------



## phosfiend

Gorgeous! Is that text above the subdial final? Only thing I'm on the fence about design wise. While I'm wishing - bronze?


----------

